# R6 video af setup suggestion



## AdamBotond (Aug 13, 2021)

Hey guys,

I'm interested in knowing whether there is any work around to be able to switch to video mode without starting AF instantly, but being able to start AF during the recording without going back to the menu (to enable continous af from the menu).
If continous af is disabled, I can switch from photo mode to video without worrying that the R6 would misfocus just before recording starts. On the other hand, I have not found a way, to engage continous af when needed, once recording has started with continous af set to "disable" in the menu.

Being able to start video recording with no AF enabled, but then having the option to engage it during the recording would make lot of sense in my wildlife videography.

How do you guys work around this issue?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 15, 2021)

I haven't tried this myself, but perhaps you could use the C1 C2 C3 modes to do this for you.
Set C1 to manual focus and C2 for AF. Start the recording in C1 then when you're ready, just flick the mode dial to C2.
Might be worth a try.


----------



## AdamBotond (Aug 15, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> I haven't tried this myself, but perhaps you could use the C1 C2 C3 modes to do this for you.
> Set C1 to manual focus and C2 for AF. Start the recording in C1 then when you're ready, just flick the mode dial to C2.
> Might be worth a try.


Thanks for you input. Unfortunately, this is not an option, because flipping the mode dial while recording actually stops recording. Also, C1-3 does not have Canon log, only the dedicated video mode does, so you are forced to use 8 bit 4.2.0, as far as I know.


----------

